# Tomorrow’s the Super Bowl (with pics)



## Grant (Feb 1, 2020)

Go Chiefs.


----------



## Baymule (Feb 1, 2020)

Chiefs fan! The quarterback is Patrick MaHomes, a local young man. East Texas is cheering for him!


----------



## Grant (Feb 1, 2020)

Big fan.  Should be one heck of a game.


----------



## Baymule (Feb 1, 2020)

Grant said:


> Big fan.  Should be one heck of a game.


Since we live close to Dallas, we watch the Cowboys. But with a local young man that has made it to the Super Bowl, Tyler and surrounding towns are painting the town RED!


----------

